# (Libnodave) Read Request Frage an die Experten



## ronnie.b (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
welches Problem besteht, wenn eine CPU314IFM mit CP343-1 Lean (Verbindung TCP) auf einen Read-Request für EB124 zwar eine normale PDU zurückgibt aber im Data-Block erstes Byte steht eine 5 anstatt 0xff ??
Lese ich z.B. die Eingangsbytes einer SM323 funktioniert das ohne Probleme

Gruß
Ronnie


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Juli 2011)

Ist das Prozessabild auch so groß eingestellt? ( wenn es den eingestellt werden kann!)


----------



## ronnie.b (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bei der 314IFM kann man da leider nix einstellen. Ich hab auch schon probiert anstatt Eingänge Peripherie zu lesen aber das klappt auch nicht.
Schon merkwürdig....


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2011)

Pereferie geht nicht, das geht nur im Sps Programm.

Hmm, laut diesem Handbuch: http://www.pocketpc.ch/lg-e900-opti...rzwingen-nodo-unlocken-relock-verhindern.html Seite 1-47 sollte das Prozessabbild 128 Bytes groß sein, also sollte es e igendlich gehn..

Das dein Code richtig ist bist du dir sicher?


----------



## MW (27 Juli 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hmm, laut diesem Handbuch: http://www.pocketpc.ch/lg-e900-opti...rzwingen-nodo-unlocken-relock-verhindern.html Seite 1-47 sollte das Prozessabbild 128 Bytes groß sein, also sollte es e igendlich gehn..



Da hat wohl jemand ein LG Optimus 7

Wusste garnicht das da ne SPS drin steckt


----------



## ronnie.b (27 Juli 2011)

Cooler Link 



> Das dein Code richtig ist bist du dir sicher?



Meistens bin ich mir nicht sicher  Werd das morgen nochmal prüfen und testen.

Was bedeutet denn die 5 als RetVal? Bereich ausserhalb Prozessabbild?​


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2011)

Jo eigendlich wollte ich das http://www.kleissler-online.de/Siemens/312IFM.pdf verlinken!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand ein LG Optimus 7



Nur bis es das neue Iphone gibt... 1 woche Windows mobile, und schon total entäuscht!


----------



## ronnie.b (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Problem gelöst. Fehler im Code 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die Fehlercodes im Protokoll?
Die Normalen Fehlercodes, die im Header der PDU übergeben werden hab ich ja aber die anderen nicht.


----------

